# une config samba façon linux !



## phelibre (17 Janvier 2010)

Hi,

J'aimerai configurer mon ancien Macmini (PPC ) en serveur smb comme mon PC linux.
C'est à dire un espace disque accessible à tous sans mon de passe ni de user ...
Voilà un extrait de mon smb.conf de ma machine linux.
Croyez vous que je peux configurer la même chose sauf les chemins sur mon 10.4 ?

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See
# security_level.txt for details.
   security = share
# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain
# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *
;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>
;   password server = *


[Commun]
   comment = Espace commun non securise
   path = /partage/samba
;   valid users = mary fred
   public = yes
   writable = yes
   printable = no
   create mask = 0665


----------

